# Máy, thiết bị và sản phẩm khác > Điện - Điện tử - Tự động hóa > Arduino >  Arduino - 3D Printed Desktop CNC mill

## CKD

*Arduino - 3D Printed Desktop CNC mill*
Hôm nay lang thang thấy dự án này hay, cái Box điện làm thấy Pro quá nên câu bài về.

Nguồn: http://www.instructables.com/id/3D-P...ktop-CNC-mill/

Dự án rất đơn giản, phần khung được làm bằng gỗ MDF, 

Step 1 - Giới thiệu


Step 2 - Thiết kế


Step 3/4 - Ráp khung


Step 5 - In 3D các chi tiết bằng nhựa


Step 7 - Lắp ráp


Step 8 - Lắp bộ điều khiển




Xem tiếp từ nguồn http://www.instructables.com/id/3D-P...ktop-CNC-mill/

----------

cuong, Gamo, kametoco, lyakhuong, nhatson

----------


## CKD

Xem cái video cho có hứng

----------

Gamo, nhatson

----------


## Gamo

Nhưng mà làm bằng MDF nó trật lất hết sao ta?

----------


## jimmyli

MDF của mĩ nó tốt lắm bác ơi sài lâu không bị bung luôn, còn của VN sài chán lắm, ở chỗ em còn có người săn MDF của mĩ chính hãng để làm bè đi câu nữa

----------

Gamo

----------


## hung1706

Anh CKD tư vấn giúp em bộ đùn vật liệu và gia nhiệt với, em có bộ kit chạy adruino mà thiếu cái quả tim vàng ấy chả biết mua loại nào cho tốt cả. thanks anh!

----------


## CKD

Cái vụ bép phun của máy in 3D thì... khó mà viết thành lời.

Bạn tìm trên mạng xong chổ nào không hiểu mà mình biết thì mình giải thích giúp.. chứ giờ bận quá, vẽ vời hay tìm tài liệu thì hơi đuối. Mấy cái lụm lặt này mình toàn tranh thủ lúc nghỉ ngơi, dạo web, gặp bài hay thì copy về thôi  :Big Grin: .

----------

hung1706

----------


## hung1706

Hehe dạ tình hình là em có bộ kit dạng delta sử dụng mạch adruino để điều khiển và hoạt động được khá khá, vẽ vời hình ảnh trên giấy cũng ok rồi ạ. Bây giờ em đang tìm nơi bán đầu phun vật liệu để em up lên máy và in ra chi tiết ấy mà. Mua từ ebay thấy khá đắt, không biết ở VN mình có nơi nào bán linh kiện phụ kiện cho máy in 3d hong ta  :Big Grin:

----------


## anhcos

Ở VN giờ bán bộ này, rất phù hợp cho mấy cái máy be bé:


http://hshop.vn/mach-dien/shield-arduino-cnc?limit=100

----------


## jimmyli

taotac.com 75k/1 đầu phun mua về cho khoẻ DIY không chuẩn mà còn mất time

----------

